
Comparing Mercedes-Benz E-Class DrivePilot and Tesla Model S AutoPilot - Anchor
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/4591/the-war-for-autonomous-driving-2017-mercedes-benz-e-class-vs-2017-tesla-model-s
======
oillio
Good comparison.

Every time the Tesla autopilot comes up, someone mentions that it is all hype
and that other luxury car makers have had the same system for a while.

Apparently not so much.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011419#12013113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011419#12013113)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12082893#12084011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12082893#12084011)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12027270#12030017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12027270#12030017)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483181#10483796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483181#10483796)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10651085#10669959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10651085#10669959)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12072957#12074227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12072957#12074227)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011635#12012305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011635#12012305)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12027270#12027745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12027270#12027745)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9235002#9235548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9235002#9235548)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8436280#8436433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8436280#8436433)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8436280#8436399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8436280#8436399)

I could go on.

------
greglindahl
This article is very good at explaining what the UI for Tesla's AutoPilot is
-- much of the discussion of it recently on HN has been from people who've
never seen it.

